

"With TwittrRatr you can distinguish negative from positive tweets surrounding a brand..." - brandnewlow
http://twitrratr.com/search/blagojevich

======
kwamenum86
I am getting ~90 percent neutral for several searches, which makes this
service ~90 percent useless.

------
alexbosworth
Looks slick but the algorithm is about as accurate as bad-word filter:
<http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001176.html>

------
brandnewlow
I think it's safe to assume that more than 5% of tweets about Blagojevich have
been negative. fail.

------
iamdave
Who comes up with these names?

